# Clicking noise..



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Teddy was laying behind my head when I started hearing clicking noise. I put my ear up against him and he's the one making it! What would cause it, can cats grind their teeth?


----------



## catobsessed4 (Mar 23, 2004)

Tony grinds his teeth. I posted a question about this a while ago, but no one answered.  So I'm wondering too, is it a problem? Anything I can do to get Tony to stop?


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

Cats *can* grind their teeth. Sometimes this is due to tummy pain; they also get a condition similar to TMJ, and of course a toothache could cause it too. I'd have them checked out by the vet.

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

he DID get in toothpaste the other day, but not much. He was foaming in the mouth but I managed to get it washed out(my poor arms). But this was maybe a week ago, could it have caused a long-term affect? 8O He was acting completely fine after I washed him off, besides the fact from being wet, so I didn't go to the vet.

I thought I'd had, his ears are driving him nuts too, but I can't find any sign of ear mites


----------



## Rayona (Jul 24, 2003)

Sometimes my kitties make chattering noises while they sleep. I've always assumed that they are dreaming about a particularly tasty bird since it is the same sound they make while "hunting".


----------

